# Which prop for 16 Dolphin w tiller



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Motor is a 70 Yamaha tiller 2 stroke and the hull is standard fiberglass just wondering if anyone has this setup and what prop has been best. Thanks for any advice-


----------

